# Laptop usb Sound card suggestions Room EQ



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

I am looking to get a Laptop usb EXT Sound card to use with Room EQ. Does anyone have suggestions? Please give various price ranges, that way others reading this thread can pick one in their price range.

Thanks


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

engtaz said:


> I am looking to get a Laptop usb EXT Sound card to use with Room EQ. Does anyone have suggestions? Please give various price ranges, that way others reading this thread can pick one in their price range.
> 
> Thanks


I'm not sure, but I think the HomeTheaterShack has the most info on this.

Mike


----------



## sandbagger (Oct 10, 2009)

are you talking about for use with REW?


----------



## D.T.MIKE (Feb 14, 2010)

Engtaz assuming you want to use the REW program from HTS Behringer is one of the most recommended usb external sound cards. I tried going cheaper the first time and then got the Behringer which works great.
http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/UCA202.aspx


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

HTS has some recommended but I was looking for more options.


----------



## dane (Aug 30, 2007)

I use an M-Audio MobilePre ... bought it used for around $75 shipped I think ... try eBay? but it looks like Amazon has the Behringer UCA202 for $28 shipped..

..dane


----------

